
Show HN: Prototype and Style Web Apps with HTML Snapshots - mattront
https://pinegrow.com/snapshots
======
gitgud
This sounds like a great tool. So if I understand the tool correctly:

1\. you snapshot the rendered HTML of a webapp at a specific page

2\. Send it to someone to style that snapshot

3\. Developer gets back that styled snapshot and incorporates the changes back
into the app?

Is there a means for the developer to diff the old snapshot and the newly
styled HTML? That could make it much easier to manage the changes.

Cool idea though!!

------
andyonthewings
The product sounds great to me! The workflow is pretty much the same as the
one I'm using currently with my girl friend.

I haven't tried Pinegrow Snapshots or Pinegrow Web Editor yet. Just by reading
the description, I'm not sure how I go from "STEP 2 - EDITING" to "STEP 3 -
SHARING & FEEDBACK". Concretely, when do the edited snaphots got pushed to
GitHub? Step 3 mentioned GitHub and Slack, are they required tools or can I
substitute them with, say, Dropbox and talking to each other face to face?

~~~
mattront
Using Github and Slack are just examples. Snapshots and Pinegrow Web Editor
work with your local files, so you can use whatever tools and workflow you
prefer.

Pinegrow Snapshots has a single feature – taking HTML snapshots. Use your
other tools (like Pinegrow Web Editor, GitHub, Slack…) for editing,
collaboration and implementing changes.

